# How do I teach my family?



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I have 3 dogs. I work with them. I do consistent training. My husband does not do the training. He is not consistent. Then he complains about the way the dogs act. My inlays are over babysitting my daughter during the day and do nothing. So all the stuff I work on goes out the window and there for I need to work extra hard I feel. 

The 2 dogs were my husbands before I met him. They came into my life with problems. Such as being trained and encouraged to bark at the door. This is the main problem we have now. My husband and his old roommates thought it was funny to say "Whats that" and watch the Dogs go crazy over nothing. 

Now we have a young shepherd mix that looks up to her big brothers. She has learned their bad habits but is much better about listening and will stop barking when asked. The others take longer to shunt up. It really bothers me. 

Barking is the main problem. When one goes they all go off. I know they are a pack it's what happens. Meatball has always been rewarded for barking. At the beach he barks for you to throw a stick. Every time he bark people threw the stick. I tried to break him of that. My husband just kept throwing the stick. 

As far as people at the door I work on it every chance I get. I bring out the teats do training when people come over. My husband opens the door with dogs barking. He just throws the dogs in another room. Does not work with them at all. That has always been how he would deal with Indy the small yappy dog. All I have asked is do not open the door if the dogs are barking. If you come in when they bark you are rewarding the barking. He does not do this simple thing. 

Sorry for the vent but how do I train my husband? I am thinking of setting him up with taking one of the dogs to a trainer and learning how to work with dogs.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Training together would be the easiest solution..The people in my home did come with and everything we learned we learned together. I think that dogs can learn different commands from different people, its the way unwanted behavior is dealt with that is the problem.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

I have the same problem with a hubby, two teens, and a 21 year old at home.

My answer is to bring in a trainer this week for the first time. Once hubby has to write a check, things will improve greatly. haha


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry I don't have a solution for you, but it sounds like you have come into a situation and by yourself trying to retrain bad habits. It is overwhelming trying to do it all alone and I wish you the best of luck, but it sounds like you are on your own kid. Kudos to you for trying.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jo_in_TX said:


> I have the same problem with a hubby, two teens, and a 21 year old at home.
> 
> My answer is to bring in a trainer this week for the first time. Once hubby has to write a check, things will improve greatly. haha


:thumbup::fingerscrossed:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Pepper311 said:


> The 2 dogs were my husbands before I met him. They came into my life with problems. Such as being trained and encouraged to bark at the door. This is the main problem we have now. My husband and his old roommates thought it was funny to say "Whats that" and watch the Dogs go crazy over nothing.


Not sure why barking at the door is a problem. We have trained all of our dogs "who is it" to run and go bark at the door. You just need to train in another command to stop barking. Ours is "thats enough". When we say that's enough they run to us and sit. Make sure you use a high value treat at first and they will quickly learn they don't get the treat till they shut up and sit. One of our dogs had a special hate for big trucks like the UPS or Schwans guy. We had to add in a "go to your room" command. He would run to his room and we would shut the door giving him a time out, to settle down. Learned that go to your room is a valuable command for them to have. Not only does it settle them down but makes them easier to catch.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Pepper311 said:


> Sorry for the vent but how do I train my husband? I am thinking of setting him up with taking one of the dogs to a trainer and learning how to work with dogs.


Sorry I missed this last bit the first time I read through it. It is nearly impossible to train husbands... You have to learn to work around it. Train together on the stuff you agree on and work out a undo command for the things you don't like.


----------



## Jacobs-mommy (Jun 8, 2012)

My husband is the same way. Completely inconsistent. Jacob is still young though so he hasnt learned any bad habits from him yet. It is frustating to have a husband to train as well because husbands dont want to listen. I agree with having your husband go to the trainers. That may help alot. Good luck because dogs ar easier to train than husbands, lol.


----------



## Sadie182 (Jul 2, 2012)

Family are a nightmare! People don't see the bigger picture and the affect it will have on the dog. Because I am the one who always disciplines the dog when I say something my family just think I am winging. It's particularly hard for me at the minute because I am pregnant and even though I know I will be fine with the dog and baby here on my own I am concerned about when family members visit as none on them put their foot down with him and he will literally pace round the room when they are here. I am concerned that he will recent the baby as he will not be able to be his normal self when they have are holding the baby. I won't shut him out because we have never done that before. I'll just have to wait and hope that the family realise treat him normally and don't shout at him. But the thought of this happening saddens me. X


----------



## iluvmygsds (Jun 12, 2012)

I had the same issue with my ex husband. He would text me while I was at work telling me she was doing this or that and she wouldnt listen to him. I had taken her thru a few different levels of obedience classes so I knew she knew commands and even hand signals for things. Later I come to find out He was trying to get her to do things I had trained her not to do. Like I wouldnt let her into certain rooms if a certain cat was in there ( i had a 24 year old cat I wanted her to avoid so she didnt stress her) She wasnt aloud to eat people food because it made her sick. She wasnt aloud to go down stairs before me, or out the back door before me. Just little things so she didnt trip me. She was better trained than my husband! She continued my rules even when I wasnt home. When I would come home if she would start whining at me I would have to ask him "what did you do to her today? She says you didnt follow the rules today." And sure enough there was always something. So I would say to train the dog the best you can, take it to classes, hopefully one day it will enforce your rules when you are not home.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Well my dogs are getting better with listening to the "no barking" command. They are getting it. They still need work on it but we are getting there. Its not about stopping the bark all together it's controlling the barking. 

My husband really has no want to train the dog. My 3 year old daughter loves working with the dogs. So in time I know she will help me. Till then it's all me. 

Thanks guys.


----------

